# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.43

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.43 - Nokia 230 support and more *  - Main 
  Nokia 230 (RM-1172, RM-1173) supported for "Identify", "Format FS" operations 
  Nokia MTK FlashLoaders updated 
 - Service 
  Improved Security Info reading for old devices  
 - Factory FW read improved
  Brand-specific improvements
  New types supported   
 - UserData
  Safe PrivacyLock reset improved
  "DataProtection" lock read improved ( 5.x.x ) 
 - Other
  ADB and FastBoot layer updated
  NAND "Phone Info" read improved
  AppManager DB updated ( +50 new records )
  Flash ID database updated
  Some other bugfixes and improvements  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

